# Looking for household items



## kfn (Jul 18, 2009)

I've just moved into my unfurnished apartment and I need everything.

Fridge/freezer
Cooker with oven
Microwave
Sofa
Sofa bed
Table + chairs
Everything to equip a kitchen

If you have anything to sell, please post a list of what you have, the price and your location.

Thanks!


----------



## koko661 (Jul 5, 2009)

kfn said:


> I've just moved into my unfurnished apartment and I need everything.
> 
> Fridge/freezer
> Cooker with oven
> ...


Hi, KFN
The household items you mentioned in your post are available. If you would like to have an idea about the price send me PM .Feel free to contact me .
Good luck


----------



## kfn (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi koko,

Thanks for your reply, however I don't have access to PM yet as I'm a new member. I've created an email address just for this so could you please email me at
kfn.cairo (at) g m a i l . c o m

Much appreciated.
kfn


----------

